# Freestyle Libre & sauna



## Charliecat (Feb 21, 2019)

Simple question. Has anyone using a Feestyle Libre worn it in a sauna? Was it OK? Tried asking their website, but hopeless.

It should be, but wonder whether the combination of humidity and temperature would wreck it. A lot of cash to waste if it does.

Thanks.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi Charliecat, welcome to the forum.

The sensor can cope with 30 minutes immersion, so I don’t think the humidity will wreck it, nor the temperature. What may cause problems is the adhesion with heavy sweating, but most folk around the world (using Google translate) don’t seem to have any problem.

Try it and see, then complain to Finnish Diabetes forums if it goes wrong

Or, on second thoughts, try it a day or so before you are due a change. Less of hit if it goes pear shaped


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 21, 2019)

I have worn mine in a sauna.
I am just careful after as I suspect the sticky may not be as secure.
Take care when showering and drying not dislodge it, and avoid the door jams, which seem to attack the sensors when you are least expecting them.


----------



## Charliecat (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks to both. We'll see what happens tomorrow, though I expect it'll be OK. Spa already booked so can't delay - 6 days left on sensor.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 21, 2019)

Do let us know how you get on. Whatever you do, don’t take your reader in with you, they get stroppy if they’re too hot.


----------



## Charliecat (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey, no doubt you will all be delighted to learn that after 2 sessions of 15 minutes in the sauna and 2 of 15 minutes in the steam room, the sensor suffered no apparent damage. I say apparent, as I assume it is still reading correctly. I kept it out of the water in the jacuzzi.

I use my smart phone, which I didn't take into either [obvs].


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 22, 2019)

There you go, Charliecat, the Libtre sauna pioneer. Well done, hope you feel better for it. Now an interesting question. Did it have an effect on your BG?


----------

